# Dell Inspiron 15R(5520) or Inspiron 15R Special Edition(7520)



## Anurup (Jul 30, 2012)

guyz can any1 tell me whats the use of paying xtra for the 15r special edition.. is it worth it??  I mean is it justified paying an extra 7k for the Special Edition rather than buying the normal inspiron 15r?? 
here r the configs:-

Dell Inspiron 15r

Processor	3rd Generation Intel® Core™ i5-3210M processor (3M Cache, up to 3.1 GHz)
Operating System	Windows® 7 Home Basic SP1 64bit (English)
Display	15.6" HD WLED True-Life (1366x768) - ICC
Memory3	4GB3 DDR3 SDRAM at 1600MHz
Hard Drive	1.0TB 5400RPM SATA Hard Drive
Video Card	AMD Radeon™ HD 7670M DDR3 1GB
Optical Drive	12.7" SATA Tray Load DVD+/-RW
Warranty	1 Year Complete Cover Accidental Damage Protection with Premium Phone Support
Advertised System Weight	2.74kg

Dell Inspiron 15r Special Edition

Processor	3rd Generation Intel® Core™ i5-3210M processor (3M Cache, up to 3.1 GHz)
Operating System	Windows® 7 Home Premium SP1 64bit (English)
Display	15.6" HD WLED True-Life (1366x768) - ICC
Memory3	4GB3 DDR3 SDRAM at 1600MHz
Hard Drive	1.0TB 5400RPM SATA Hard Drive
Video Card	AMD Radeon™ HD 7730M DDR3 2GB - ICC
Optical Drive	12.7" SATA Tray Load DVD+/-RW
Warranty	1 Year Complete Cover Accidental Damage Protection with Premium Phone Support
Advertised System Weight	2.76kg

I'll be using my laptop for programming in  Blue J, Visual Studio..using softwares like MATLAB,QUIMP,Photoshop...and also will playgames like FIFA13 , NFS MW2...and also watch 1080p movies...so is it justified to pay xtra for the special edition??


----------



## RON28 (Jul 30, 2012)

for gaming, special edition is recommended, but have a look at Samsung 550P.


----------



## Anurup (Jul 30, 2012)

The specification of the Samsung 550P looks g8...but is the Samsung brand better than Dell brand...in terms of product quality and durability ...after sales services...also what is the price of the samsung 550P laptop?
Also does it hv a backlit keyboard???

Also hw does the samsung 550p stand up against the dell inspiron 15r special edition?

can others pls reply on this...15r or the 15r se...what r the added benifits in paying 7-10k xtra for the se???


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 30, 2012)

^
Samsung isn''t that a big brand in laptop world in India but it isn't much worse. I mean if u take laptops out of the picture Samsung is the biggest consumer electronics brand in the world. 

After Sales is decent but definitely not as good as Dell which is second to  none.

Product quality and durability is also good enough.

No backlit keyboard in Samsung 550. It has a much more powerful GPU than Inspiron 15R SE

Sammy 550p Price is 50k for the i5 model and 57 for i7 model. The Special Edition has a faster GPU over the standard one. That's about it.


----------



## Anurup (Jul 30, 2012)

pls some1 actually answer to the actual purpose of the post...
Guyz...im sorry being a little rude...but i need to buy a laptop within a week...and im fixed on purchasing the Dell inspiron ...but i cant decide if i should go for the normal 15r or the special edition....
the normal 15r costs around 52k with i7, 4gb ram, 1gb amd 7670 graphics ,1tb hdd...while the se costs 58-59K with i7, 4gb ram , 2gb amd 7730 1TB hdd....
gouyz...pls tell me whats the advantage of paying an extra 7K on the SE...i mean will there be any noticeable difference in performance among the two ...??? 
pls frndz reply asap...

P.S. - pls dont tell about any other laptops...cos im sort of fixed on buying the dell inspiron... whether i should go for the normal 15r or the 15r se...and for what reasons is the only question...


----------



## Gtb93 (Jul 30, 2012)

Hey.
I was just reading your thread.
If you notice, the SE has premium win7, while the other one is basic. This is one reason for the "extra" money you have to pay. Second, a slightly better GPU is also up for grabs, in the SE. So, IF you plan to go for SE, it will be so that you get 'premium win7' and 2gb 7730 over a 1gb 7670. It's upto you to decide, if you want to pay that extra for the stuff I mentioned above.


----------



## Anurup (Aug 1, 2012)

ya..the premium win 7 cost around 1500rs xtra ....but the rest 5-6K is only for an xtra 1gb graphics....i cannot see any other difference b/w the two systems...if u guyz can find some pls to tell...also do tell if the differences will gr8ly affect the performance of the two laptops or not...pls guyz..i wuld like as much replies as possible.


----------



## sam142000 (Aug 2, 2012)

There is one more difference....the body of SE version is supposedly made of aluminium as compared to plastic body of Non-SE. So it feels more premium!!


----------



## RON28 (Aug 2, 2012)

but both looks identical


----------



## Anurup (Aug 2, 2012)

so other than the looks , win7 premium and the xtra 1gb graphics card there is nothing better in the special edition????


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 2, 2012)

Now the normal 15R also comes with Home Premium, but in SE you have got option to opt for Full HD display, with FHD 15R SE costs around 55k and in that you also get a backlit keyboard and much better graphics than the normal 15R


----------



## Anurup (Aug 2, 2012)

but the dell exclusive stores in kolkata does not offer the backlit keyboard nor the fhd screen....m not sure when these options will be available in the store...and personally wont like to order from the dell web site...so on basis of the config given by me in the initial post...shuuld i go for the se or the normal edition???


----------



## far (Aug 3, 2012)

sam142000 said:


> There is one more difference....the body of SE version is supposedly made of aluminium as compared to plastic body of Non-SE. So it feels more premium!!



Actually its other way around...

@ OP.. apart from full HD and slightly better gpu there is not much difference..

you can get the reg edition and use the extra cash to get extended warranty...

your call


----------



## 50103 (Aug 3, 2012)

Go for the S.E... It looks and performs good than Normal version... That is why it is called S.E..


----------



## Anurup (Aug 3, 2012)

thanx guyz for ur replies...i will consider ur opinions...one more thing is the material of the SE better than the normal edition or is it the same xcept for the honeycomb texture??
I m thinking of going for the normal edition if the backlit keyboard and the FHD option is not available in the SE...


----------



## far (Aug 3, 2012)

15R FHD is 63k + 5% VAT ...
And the texture for normal edition looks like metallic finish..where as 15R is plastic


----------



## com@calcutta (Aug 3, 2012)

The Ordinary dell Inspiron 15r has got the Intel 2nd (not 3rd) generation Processor...
[see- Inspiron 14R-15R 2nd Gen i3 & i5 Laptops - Switch Lids | Dell India (click 'expand all' button below the short tech detail and pricing of various 15r models)] 

But The Special edition has...The 3rd generation Intel Processors (which's having the quad-core and ivy bridge technology) the special edition also coming with advanced multimedia options like upgraded and more graphics memory, 1080p screen in some of the models, blue ray player etc...
(see -*www.dell.com/in/p/inspiron-15r-se-7520/pd)

So, obviously the Dell Inspiron 15r special edition is happening to be a more and far advanced choice than The Only 15r category !

cnet gives it 4 stars among 5! (Dell Inspiron 15R Special Edition Review | Laptops | CNET UK)


----------



## Anurup (Aug 3, 2012)

@far...u mean to say that the normal 15r looks like metallic finish and the 15r special edition looks like plastic finish???...is the FHD option available on the normal 15r or not?
btw...performance wise does the 15r SE performs much better than the the normal 15r or not?....basically is it worth paying xtra for the Specia Edition or not?....
.....Sorry to ask so many question ...but im totally confused about the the laptops...


----------



## santoshk87 (Dec 15, 2012)

Received my lappy yesterday...FHD is simply awesome n win8 adds charm to it... i will make back-up disc soon n den will create the partition...




More pics


----------



## Digital Fragger (Dec 15, 2012)

^Thanks for the pics. please do a detailed review if possible.


----------

